# Montmorency County



## huntindad (Sep 13, 2007)

I have read the ordinance 6 times and had my wife read it. I don't trust myself.

You can now legally ride a atv anywhere in the county except M33 and 32 including forest roads and two tracks?


----------



## ScottSki (Sep 6, 2004)

I believe the papers up north have reported that last year, it's on the web. However, I talked my way out a ticket for riding my quad on the powerlines, so the word "anywhere" should be used with caution.
It seems the DNR was concerned with "soil erosion" at the time and I stay off of them now. Another C.O. told me you can use the sides of the backroads as long as you don't speed.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

huntindad said:


> I have read the ordinance 6 times and had my wife read it. I don't trust myself.
> 
> You can now legally ride a atv anywhere in the county except M33 and 32 including forest roads and two tracks?



Read Section 3, paragraph d which states:

"Within Montmorency County there are forest roads, logging roads, well-site access roads, wildlife grazing fields and other trails on public land. ORV operation is *prohibited* on these places *unless posted open*".

The entire current ordinance is available here: Montmorency County ORV Ordinance.

Scroll to page 3--the first 2 pages are blank.

Steve


----------



## Gastro399 (Apr 5, 2009)

I seen the sheriff's in lewiston this weekend and thats what the told me...


----------

